# I need help with what name to give our school!



## Markku P (Apr 8, 2011)

Please! I need help with what name to give our school! Name should be if possible a Korean! We teach Taekwondo and Hapkido. You can comment here or send PM for me!

Yours

Markku


----------



## igillman (Apr 8, 2011)

So "Kicking Around" and "Just for Kicks" are out because they do not sound Korean? How about "We Dun Kick" or "We Kick High", they sound Korean?

Take a look at the history of Korea, Wikipaedia has a good page on the subject, and see if any names sound good to you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 8, 2011)

The _Grace L_. _Ferguson_ _Airline (And Storm Door Co.) _


----------



## miguksaram (Apr 8, 2011)

Wetakedo.


----------



## Markku P (Apr 8, 2011)

igillman said:


> Take a look at the history of Korea, Wikipaedia has a good page on the subject, and see if any names sound good to you.



Why I didn't think about that!

/Markku


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2011)

Hwarang mudo kwan
With Hangul: &#54868;&#46993; &#47924;&#46020;&#44288;  With Hanja: &#33457;&#37086; &#27494;&#36947; &#39208;
Which would rougly translate to Hwarang Martial Arts School

Of course, from what I can see, there are a ton of schools called 'Korean Martial Arts' out there.

Daniel


----------



## miguksaram (Apr 8, 2011)

Pilsung Mu Do = Certain Victory Martial arts

Um Yang Mu Sul = (Yin Yang) Martial arts

Hanguk Mu Do = Korea Martial Arts

Han-Mi Mu Do = Korea-American Martial Arts


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2011)

Addle Kicks
Sean


----------



## Markku P (Apr 8, 2011)

Pilsung Mu Do = Certain Victory Martial arts

This sounds very good, Now I have to ask my wife's opinion!

/Markku


----------



## msmitht (Apr 8, 2011)

SA GAE MOO DO
World martial arts

Or just take your city's name and add tkd
Example: lancaster tae kwon do


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2011)

msmitht said:


> SA GAE MOO DO
> World martial arts


Sae Gae or _Segye_?

*&#49464;&#44228;* &#53468;&#44428;&#46020; &#50672;&#47609; 
The above is the World Taekwondo Federation; the bolded is segye (WTF = Segye Taekwondo Yeonmaeng).

Daniel


----------



## puunui (Apr 8, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Sae Gae or _Segye_?
> 
> *&#49464;&#44228;*&#53468;&#44428;&#46020;&#50672;&#47609;
> The above is the World Taekwondo Federation; the bolded is segye (WTF = Segye Taekwondo Yeonmaeng).
> ...




How do you type in hangul and hanja characters in your posts?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2011)

puunui said:


> How do you type in hangul and hanja characters in your posts?


I copy and paste.  I made a document of KMA and JMA terminology sometime ago and I try to update it as I learn new things or if I find that something is incorrect.  I just copy and paste from there.

Daniel


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 8, 2011)

puunui said:


> How do you type in hangul and hanja characters in your posts?



I don't know how you do it in Windows (but IME is the term to search for Input Method Editor I think).  

On a Mac it's very easy - you can add virtual keyboards, so I have a Han'gul virtual keyboard configured as HNC Romanja (a Korean keyboard most suited to westerners typing).  It also pops up a little window as an overlay to remind you which keys do what.

Doesn't help me learn Korean, but at least when I need to type odd words I can


----------



## Markku P (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for help! Our new name is "Pilsung mudo akademi! and here you can see our logo:






Thanks again!

Markku


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 8, 2011)

Markku P said:


> Thanks for help! Our new name is "Pilsung mudo akademi! and here you can see our logo:
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Markku



I still like _"The Grace L. __Ferguson __Airline (And Storm Door Co.)."  _Oh well, to each their own.


----------

